# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Poor show from the English

## Jon

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Col...-68840277.html

Acceptable result for Scotland.
Ireland tops the poll.

----------


## Blackcavebees

Available for voice-overs, phone messages, etc. (will accept payment in honey)

----------


## gavin

> The study  also found that 60 percent of women said an accent could seduce them  while 40 percent said they would rather sleep with a man with a nice  accent, rather than a harsh one.


 
What have I been missing all these years?!  Anyway, it must be fixed.  England beat Sweden.

----------


## madasafish

Being an Anglo Scot has advantages....

----------


## Jon

Fence sitter!

----------


## Adam

So a Norfolk accent isn't listed then.
Well not yet anyway.

----------


## madasafish

> So a Norfolk accent isn't listed then.
> Well not yet anyway.


The poll was about seduction not about farming :-)

----------


## Adam

I think this will knock anyone bandy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqmXLkJ8Bwk

----------


## Jon

I wish you the very best on your chosen career of Norfolk Gigolo.

----------

